# HELP!  "Restaurant" Chinese "watery" dipping sauce



## Alicat

Hey all! I appologize for the length but I have been searching and researching this for a darn decade online. I joined DC the beginning of the year but have had SO much family "stuff" going on that I haven't been active at all. 

I really need all of your collective knowledge to help me out. I have Googled and searched all the corners of the web (including DC) and have not found a recipe or name for this sauce (knowing the name would help, no?).

I've lived in Michigan (east and west coasts) all my life and _almost_ every "Americanized" Chinese sit-down restaurant I've eaten at has this sauce in squirt bottles, either on the table or at the buffet. I'm 37, so over 30 yrs. I've had it.

I've always thought of it as eggroll sauce, but that's probably because I love it with my eggrolls (bean sprouts only please!).

The sauce seems to have no thickeners at all, it is watery. It may have just the slightest tinge of yellow to it's color (alot of places have dim lighting) but otherwise appears clear/'lil cloudy and has flecks of what I think are orange zest floating in it.

I definately taste vinegar, citrus (I strongly think zest and not juice) and a tiny bit of sweetness, no spicy. It is completely the consistancy of water so it must have water mixed with vinegar, otherwise it wouldn't be palatable.

I seems like such a basic sauce, and it's been the same for 30 yrs. at a number of Chinese places, but when I've tried to replicate it, I don't get the "essence" of it. I got up the courage to ask a waitress a year ago and she said "sweet and sour". UM, NO. It's nothing like a jarred or restaurant sweet and sour, or plum or duck sauce. Watery, not thickened.

I'm starting to think that it might be some restaurant food supplier sauce given how it's been the same for most of my life and I can't find a recipe or name that comes close to it.

Please DCers, even if you don't have a recipe, can someone put a name to this sauce?! And please ask any question's for clarification so I can say yea or nea to what it might or might not be.

Thanks all! Ali


----------



## GrillingFool

Duck sauce?


----------



## kitchenelf

Are you maybe referring to what's called Duck Sauce?

Here are the ingredients:

1 c. plum preserves
1/2 c. apricot preserves
2 tbsp. honey
2/3 c. cider vinegar
1 clove garlic, minced

You just bring everything to a boil over medium heat, you don't want it to heat too fast.  Cook for about 5 minutes.  Can be kept in fridge I assume for several weeks - don't know for sure.

Now, it it's really runnier than that I'm just not sure...I'll take a look around the www though.


----------



## Alicat

Thanks so much for your quick reply's and suggestions.

Kitchenelf: It is most definately not Duck, Plum or a Sweet and Sour sauce.  It doesn't taste very complex flavor-wise (which is the frustrating part of trying to re-create it).  The best synopsis I could give is: WATERY, medium-high citrusy, medium-high vinegary, very slightly sweet, no spice.

There seems to be no thickening agent whatsoever, it is as thin as water or vinegar, if put on the stand I might say there could possibly be a _tiny _bit of citrus pulp adding a _tiny_ bit of "thickening" to it.

It is frustrating 'cuz this midwestern girl has had it all her midwestern life and can't find a hint of what it is anywhere, even in the very Chinese restaurants that serve it (yes, I'm a whimp and have only asked the once at a restaurant where english is thier second language).

Thanks again, but not what I'm desperately looking for!

Ali


----------



## kitchenelf

Now look what you've done   You've got me searching near and far to find this sauce!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm going to list everything I find that seems close so don't get frustrated - just nix them when they are totally wrong!

Cooks.com - Recipe - Egg Rolls With Pineapple Sauce

OK - this, I bet, is what you are looking for.  That's what was throwing me off - it's found in mostly Thai restaurants - Thai-Style Egg Rolls (Po Piat Tawt) with Sauce | Recipes | Temple of Thai

Just leave out the chilies I guess - I'm still searching because now that I know this I want to find the perfect one!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf

Linda's Thai Sweet Chili Sauce for Dipping (Egg Rolls, Sushi) Recipe | Recipezaar

Is this a picture of what you are looking for?  It's called Sweet Plum Dipping Sauce - now I'm just looking for the recipe/


----------



## kitchenelf

I don't think that is right either - I know exactly what you are talking about though - I will go VERY soon to my favorite Thai restaurant and get some of this sauce.  It is very think, I remember.  Flavorful but not a lot of flavor all at once.


----------



## Alicat

Kitchenelf: Now look what you've done!  In probably two years I have literally not "laughed out loud" at something on the intraweb! 

The first one; nope, cornstarch not invited!  I love pineapple but it is more one of the common citrus' like orange or lemon (is pineapple citrus? I don't know) and there is definately only a little bit of sweet to it, not in any equal amounts to any other ingredient.

The 2nd one;  even if the tapioca and chili was left out, there isin't any citrus present.

I grew up in Detroit and it's burb's and for the last 14 yrs. have lived on the west coast (Muskegonish area).  I have only found two Chinese restaurants that have the sauce here and they are both sit-downs, not primarily take-out's.  I don't know that that means anything but it is a commonality.

Thanks for giving me a laugh Kitchenelf, I have to go to bed but I will be back in the morning!

Sleep tight everyone!

Ali


----------



## Alicat

Geez Kitchenelf, you're a dirvish! I want to go to bed but apparently I'm a sloth at posting and now _I feel the need_ to answer, then I'm going to bed!

The first one; no, I've been a member of 'Zaar for years and haven't found it anywhere there.

The second one (picture); yes, that looks exactly like it if the red pepper flakes were orange zest. I can't gauge thickness or thinness from the photo, but the "liquid" part looks like the slightly yellow "watery" guts of the sauce.

I hearby give you permission to do as I and go to bed!

Ali

P.S.  Forgot to say, it's completely "American" Chinese, I've never had Thai food and our part of Michigan is sllooowwww to new cuisines, we just got a couple of indian restaurants within 50 miles of each other.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Sure sounds like a sweet and sour sauce to me! 

But, like other sauces - there is more than one way to make it ... and they range from thin to thick as honey - from pale yellow/orange to various shades of red. 

I know that the 3 Asian buffet restaurants on the other side of town where I used to live (for about 20 years) always had this in the squeeze bottles on the table (just like you described). I've also gotten it in little plastic packets from the take-out places when I ordered egg rolls. 

From what I have been able to find - the commercial stuff is made from:

water, corn syrup, sugar, vinegar, citrus concentrate, and corn starch.

I haven't tried the Asian restaurants on this side of town since I moved - but, I'm going to the Asian buffet around the corner sometime this week - and if they have it on the table I'll see if I can get them to tell me what brand it is.

FWIW - if the orange zest is floating/suspended in the sauce - it has to be thickend some ... otherwise the zest would be either floating on the top or would sink to the bottom.


----------



## Alicat

Thank you Michael, that would be great if you could find out for me.

It technically _is_ "a" sweet and sour sauce but not like any sauce you would get in or with a dish titled sweet and sour. I have never gotten it in any of the packets or in any of the jarred sauces I've bought.  I've only ever had it from those squirt bottles either on your table or by the deep fried/egg roll section of a buffet.  Not every restaurant even has it.

You are right that it very well could have a tiny bit of thickening, I really can't visualize it well enough to say if the zest is incorporated but I know I usually shake the bottle up so it must be settled somewhat.  There is very little viscosity to it.  The zest (orange, lemon, both?) flavor stands out more so than either the sweet or sour aspects.

I looked at a packet of Duck sauce I have and it only lists peaches/apricots in it's ingredients and no citrus.  My bottle of Chun's sweet and sour only lists apricots and no citrus (unless I don't recognize one of the additives as a derivative).

Sigh, I would so love to make this delicous elixer at home.  Thanks so much for your help guys!  Sorry I ramble so much.


----------



## chicklady

check out the sauce for this chicken recipe,,,


oh well, they won't let me post URLS   Anyway, it's a japanese lemon sauce...ingredients, lemon, water, sugar and a japanese starch.


----------



## Steve_Cooks_and_Cooks

If it was a really good restaurant, it may have been Yuzu Juice... mixed with other ingredients.

Steve


----------



## Josie1945

Steve_Cooks_and_Cooks said:


> If it was a really good restaurant, it may have been Yuzu Juice... mixed with other ingredients.
> 
> Steve



Steve, Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## CharlieD

Wow, interesting. I have never seen sauce like that in the places I've been to. I am intrigued.


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> Wow, interesting. I have never seen sauce like that in the places I've been to. I am intrigued.


Same here, Charlie.

The only consistent type of sauce I've seen in Oriental restaurants is a Teriyaki type sauce that is served at private tables or as a condiment at buffet style restaurants. It's dark, it's watery and has a mild Teriyaki flavor with citrus and onion bits in it. I've seen this same sauce in about 20 different restaurants.


----------



## Claire

It sounds more like the sauces you find in Vietnamese restaurants (and other southeast Asian foods).  Sometimes people are unaware that the people who own or cook in what is a "Chinese" restaurant are actually from Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Thailand.  One time FIL took us to the local Asian place, and our waiters name was Nguyen.  DH and I just laughed.  Sure enough, the waiter eventually opened his own Vietnamese restaurant.  Many places I've lived, the southeast Asians who want to open restaurants call them "Chinese" because as far as the local  populace goes, that's really all they know.  Been many  places like that, and as soon as we know the ethnicity of the staff, we start asking for their cuisine, even if off-menu, and they're always thrilled.  And yes, it is used for spring rolls, summer rolls, and lettuce rolls.  A hint would be if the skins to the rolls are  ultra thin and ultra crispy.


----------



## podonnel45

*Make your own!*

Try 2 parts light soy, 1 part fish sauce and one part mirin as a base.  Add zest, garlic, chili pepper flakes, et. to taste.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Try one, or all, of these. I've never given them names:

*DIPPING SAUCES
*
4 Tbs chili oil 
2 tsp white vinegar 
4 Tbs soy sauce
Mix together in bowl and serve

4 tbs Soy sauce
2 tbs Peanut butter 
1 tbs Honey 
2 tsp White vinegar 
1/8 tsp Garlic powder 
2 tsp Sesame oil 
1/8 tsp hot sauce 
1/8 tsp Pepper
Whisk all ingredients together in bowl until combined and serve 

2 cups soy sauce 
2 cups sugar 
1/2 cup rice wine 
3/4 tsp minced garlic
Bring to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Add juice and zest of 1 lemon. Cool and serve.

1/4 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup water
2 tbs sugar
salt to taste
1 tbs cornstarch dissolved in 2 tbs water
Combine all ingredients except corn starch mixture in pan and bring to boil. Add cornstarch mixture, return to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes or until desired thickness. Cool and serve.


----------



## thymeless

I agree, it sounds Vietnamese, Nuoc Cham. Basically fish sauce, lime juice, water. Could be seasoned further with sugar, garlic, chiles


----------



## Al Pine

*It sounds like you may be referring to Ponzu Sauce.*


----------



## no mayonnaise

Old thread is old and I'm guessing that the OP with 10 posts in nearly 4 years probably won't read this but:  

I just had an idea!  Ask the wait staff what the sauce is called next time you're in there.

To me it sounds like the Duck Sauce that comes with Chinese takeout, which I consider the most useless sauce ever invented.   It's a "slightly" sauce; It has a slight flavor, with the slightest hint of citrus and sugar, and is slightly thickened with some kind of starch.
But mostly it tastes like nothing.


----------



## Thompsj13

I too, have been searching... I finally found the distributor.  And they do call their concoction 'Plum Sauce' ...  I'm trying to get the ingredient list; they don't sell online or even have a website that I can find; but I will be in the area next week and will be visiting in person to see what options I have to buy and have it shipped out of state.    The distributor is "Egg Roll King", they make the egg rolls and the sauce. ERK Distributors, 
301 Hacker St, Rochester, Michigan 48307


----------



## KennyCook

Hey Thymeless,   Love to hear what you found out.  This whole bean sprout egg roll and special sauce has been driving me crazy for years!   Other ppl will never understand lol


----------



## Jen_

Hey there!
This post is so Very late I know... BUT!! I am also from Michigan! I lived there for over 40 years.  I have been searching like crazy for the recipe for this sauce too!  All the common recipes that result from the searches are: ALL sauces found 
are definitely too thick, not 'tart' enough,  or are too dark...

I would also LOVE it and would ever be grateful to anyone that can find the recipe to this sauce we are craving!! 

I used to slice off the very end of my eggroll, pour this runny sauce into the eggroll, essentially filling it up.   it would be dripping out the other end as I bit into the eggroll... so sweet, so tart... PERFECT!!! ESPECIALLY WITH THE BEAN SPROUTS!!! 

I've lived in Texas for the past 9 years and I can't think of anything more "foodwise" that I miss from Michigan... other than maybe the refried beans at Mexican restaurants!! They ALL taste like dog food here!! 

Please let us know if you find the recipe for this amazing eggroll sauce! And if I find it,  no matter how much later it is,  I'm coming here to post it!


----------



## Jen_

I believe I've found it.  I also read that many  restaurants also add rice vinegar to the recipe for this sauce.   It's called Nuoc Cham dipping sauce and you can either make it yourself by looking up the recipe or you can find it on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M5GE6ZZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_SGM8EPHHT22DRW1H265M


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

I think you're thinking of duck sauce. You can buy it at the supermarket or you can make it. I've never made it - I prefer sweet Thai chili sauce because it has a similar flavor with added heat from the chiles. I did a quick Google search for recipes and they're all over the place - one has just two ingredients - apricot jam and vinegar - and another has you more than a dozen ingredients and has to cure for three weeks before using lol

So it's up to you how much time, effort and energy you want to put into it. Easiest thing is just to buy it.


----------



## taxlady

Jen_ said:


> I believe I've found it.  I also read that many  restaurants also add rice vinegar to the recipe for this sauce.   It's called Nuoc Cham dipping sauce and you can either make it yourself by looking up the recipe or you can find it on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M5GE6ZZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_SGM8EPHHT22DRW1H265M



I have made n'uo'k cham, it's not hard. It is an amazing sauce. Even though there is sugar in it, I don't really notice it being sweet. Maybe that's because the recipe I use has proportionally a lot more fish sauce, Mine is also darker. Does the the stuff in that bottle look like the one you are used to?

Here's the recipe for the Blue Dragon n'uo'k cham: https://www.bluedragon.co.uk/recipes/vietnamese-dipping-sauce-nuoc-cham


----------



## GotGarlic

Jen_ said:


> I believe I've found it.  I also read that many  restaurants also add rice vinegar to the recipe for this sauce.   It's called Nuoc Cham dipping sauce and you can either make it yourself by looking up the recipe or you can find it on Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M5GE6ZZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_SGM8EPHHT22DRW1H265M


Could be, but I think it's unlikely that a Chinese restaurant would serve a Vietnamese dipping sauce. This has a very different flavor from duck sauce, which has a pronounced sweetness.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I have made n'uo'k cham, it's not hard. It is an amazing sauce. Even though there is sugar in it, I don't really notice it being sweet. Maybe that's because the recipe I use has proportionally a lot more fish sauce, Mine is also darker. Does the the stuff in that bottle look like the one you are used to?
> 
> Here's the recipe for the Blue Dragon n'uo'k cham: https://www.bluedragon.co.uk/recipes/vietnamese-dipping-sauce-nuoc-cham


The sugar is to balance the acidity, not to make it sweet.


----------



## pepperhead212

Welcome to the forum, Jen!
That nuoc cham you mention is totally different from that duck sauce, and something I like a lot better!  Great for dumplings, spring rolls, rice wraps, lettuce wraps, and many other things - the proverbial Vietnamese table sauce.  Super easy to make, too, and much better that what you'll get in a bottle.  Those in bottles, as well as many recipes I've seen, will be much sweeter - sometimes ok, but not something I want on most things I use it on.  

This is my favorite recipe I've found.  It has a hint of the rice vinegar in it, but the lime is the main source of the acid in it.  Like anything with the fresh garlic, it does not keep well - a few days in the fridge, and it starts tasting "off".  However, a mix of the fish sauce, lime juice, sugar, and rice vinegar in these proportions stores well in the fridge just add a little less water than sauce mix, and a little minced garlic and minced chili pepper, and it's basically freshly made!  Be sure to use a fish sauce that's good uncooked, like Red Boat, Trachang, or Golden Boy.  And if you have an Asian market nearby, see if you can get some of those medium sized orange peppers in the produce section - not as hot as the skinny red Thai peppers (most common), and the flavor is better in this.  I almost never use only 1 clove of garlic, but it is enough in this, letting other flavors through.

*Nuoc Cham* 

1/4 c fish sauce
1/4 c freshly squeezed lime juice
1/4 c water
2 tsp white rice vinegar
1 tb white or palm sugar
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 Thai or Vietnamese pepper, minced

Mix all of the ingredients together, until the sugar dissolves.

That's it!  Doesn't get much easier, with all the ingredients on hand.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This is not the sauce you are looking for, but is a great sauce with egg rolls, won tons, spring rolls, lumpia. etc.  It can also be modified by replacing the brown sugar with white sugar, and the pineapple with either lemon, or orange juice, and goes well with every protein that I have tried it with.  Give it a try.  You won't be disappointed.  Oh, and you can add sweet, or hot peppers to it as well.

*Chief Longwind's Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce:*
*Ingredients:*
2 cups chicken broth  (water can be used if no broth is available)
1/4 tsp. ginger
1 tbs. onion powder or 1/4 onion finely chopped
2 cloves crushed garlic
1/8 tsp. Chinese 5-spice powder
16 oz. can crushed or chunk pineapple (substitute 1/2 cup lemon juice if used for seafood)
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar (substitute 1/2 cup white granulated sugar if lemon juice is used)
1/8 cup balsamic, or apple cider vinegar
1/4 chopped sweet pepper (optional but omit if lemon juice is used)
2 tbs. cornstarch mixed with 4 oz. water

Heat broth to simmering over medium heat.  Add the pineapple, ginger, garlic, five spice, and onion.  Simmer for 5 minutes.  Add remaining ingredients except for the cornstarch.  Simmer for ten minutes.   Taste and adjust the vinegar/sugar to taste.  Mix the cornstarch with the water tor make a smooth slurry.  Slowly stir the slurry into the sweet & sour sauce to thicken.  Enjoy.

Tip:  This sauce is also good on stir fries, or used as a glaze on roasted poultry, and pork, such as spare ribs.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

pepperhead212 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Jen!
> That nuoc cham you mention is totally different from that duck sauce, and something I like a lot better!  Great for dumplings, spring rolls, rice wraps, lettuce wraps, and many other things - the proverbial Vietnamese table sauce.  Super easy to make, too, and much better that what you'll get in a bottle.  Those in bottles, as well as many recipes I've seen, will be much sweeter - sometimes ok, but not something I want on most things I use it on.
> 
> This is my favorite recipe I've found.  It has a hint of the rice vinegar in it, but the lime is the main source of the acid in it.  Like anything with the fresh garlic, it does not keep well - a few days in the fridge, and it starts tasting "off".  However, a mix of the fish sauce, lime juice, sugar, and rice vinegar in these proportions stores well in the fridge just add a little less water than sauce mix, and a little minced garlic and minced chili pepper, and it's basically freshly made!  Be sure to use a fish sauce that's good uncooked, like Red Boat, Trachang, or Golden Boy.  And if you have an Asian market nearby, see if you can get some of those medium sized orange peppers in the produce section - not as hot as the skinny red Thai peppers (most common), and the flavor is better in this.  I almost never use only 1 clove of garlic, but it is enough in this, letting other flavors through.
> 
> *Nuoc Cham*
> 
> 1/4 c fish sauce
> 1/4 c freshly squeezed lime juice
> 1/4 c water
> 2 tsp white rice vinegar
> 1 tb white or palm sugar
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> 1 Thai or Vietnamese pepper, minced
> 
> Mix all of the ingredients together, until the sugar dissolves.
> 
> That's it!  Doesn't get much easier, with all the ingredients on hand.



You don't mash the garlic, pepper, and sugar in a mortar and pestle? The other recipes for nuoc cham that I have seen say to do that. I'll have to give this easier method a try.


----------



## pepperhead212

taxlady said:


> You don't mash the garlic, pepper, and sugar in a mortar and pestle? The other recipes for nuoc cham that I have seen say to do that. I'll have to give this easier method a try.




When I mince the smaller amounts of garlic and pepper for this, and some other things that often call for mashed ingredients, they are almost as if they had been mashed in a mortar!  I chop them up some, scrape them into a small strip of the ingredients, and place the knife or cleaver on it, and bang on it, then scrape it up, and repeat a couple of times.  I use the mortars when I'm doing larger amounts, but even then, I chop it briefly, especially when cutting fibrous things, like ginger, galangal, and lemongrass, slicing across  the fibers first.


----------



## taxlady

pepperhead212 said:


> When I mince the smaller amounts of garlic and pepper for this, and some other things that often call for mashed ingredients, they are almost as if they had been mashed in a mortar!  I chop them up some, scrape them into a small strip of the ingredients, and place the knife or cleaver on it, and bang on it, then scrape it up, and repeat a couple of times.  I use the mortars when I'm doing larger amounts, but even then, I chop it briefly, especially when cutting fibrous things, like ginger, galangal, and lemongrass, slicing across  the fibers first.



Thanks


----------



## Purplelover04

I know this post is very late but I live in Michigan and this called Hankuk Oriental Market & Restaurant [KOREAN] is in clinton twp that sale sauce you want by the glass jar or gallon


----------



## AiEnma

*Plum sauce*

It's a Chinese pickled plum sauce and it does have pickled plums and vinegar and apricot preserves and I cannot remember what else but Chee Kong in Davison, MI has it and bean sprout egg rolls. Which I've come to find out are Detroit style egg rolls.


----------

